# Can a certain type of food make your dog stink?



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I know a few dogs that have that kind of problems with lamb. Horrible gas and breath so I would say, yes its completely possible. I find that fish oils and foods can also make my smell bad - its like it oozes out of their pores BLECK.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Ash said:


> I know a few dogs that have that kind of problems with lamb. Horrible gas and breath so I would say, yes its completely possible. I find that fish oils and foods can also make my smell bad - its like it oozes out of their pores BLECK.


 I know:yuck: I tried fish oil with her one time:doh:
Thanks:wave:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Check her for hot spots. Last week Brady had this horrible smell, we bathed him three days straight before I realized he had a huge hot spot on his neck under his chin. I thought he was getting into the garbage outside - that is what he smelled like.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Taste of the Wild Bison and Venison did that to ours. Ick. If we mix it with another formula things are fine...but alone...they just smelled awful.

We use Wild Salmon Oil and never have had them smell bad, unless one of the Newfs drools on one of the Golden's heads after eating :lol:


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Blush is on the TOTW bison/venison & has been having some anal gland issues. I've found that if we add 2 heaping tablespoons of canned pumpkin to her dish the smell goes away...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lamb and Fish seems to sometimes work it's way out in foul way...LOL


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My daughter switched her dog from Pro Plan to Wellness because of breath issues. Ike's on Pro Plan and does have a slight fishy smell to his breath, but not so strong that I'd switch for that reason.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Check her for hot spots. Last week Brady had this horrible smell, we bathed him three days straight before I realized he had a huge hot spot on his neck under his chin. I thought he was getting into the garbage outside - that is what he smelled like.


 Intresting, she has had 2 hot spots with in the last month. I got one cleared up, and 2 weeks later she had another. If I remember correctly the 1st one was near the rear. I used animax and it worked well. She has none currently. Thanks for the info, I'll have to remember that


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> Blush is on the TOTW bison/venison & has been having some anal gland issues. I've found that if we add 2 heaping tablespoons of canned pumpkin to her dish the smell goes away...


 Thats good to know as well, I never thought of doing that. I just thought I was nuts, that a food could cause anal gland issues/smell
Thanks!


----------

